# HALO CASEMOD



## mayhemmodz (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi guys we start with a new project

Other sponsors will be added later

Meanwhile presentation .. stay tuned..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Aug 8, 2022)

HARDWARE
CASE SHARKOON REV300 ATX
MB ASROCK B560 SEEL LEGEND
RAM 32 gb VIPER RGB DDR4  4133 MHZ
STORAGEVIPER VPN110  2 TB PCI-E gen3 x4 m.2
STORAGE 1,92 TB Patriot Burst Elite X2
PSU SHARKOON SILENT STORM 850W
GPU incoming...
COOLING incoming


----------



## mayhemmodz (Aug 22, 2022)

hardware update arrived the video card will not be liquidated but left as it is thanks to HWLEHEMD MODDING and of course INNO3D














































here the unboxing with technical specifications ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Aug 29, 2022)

Front panel processing .. I use the performed panel by adding elements in pure Halo style ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Sep 14, 2022)

side panel


----------



## mayhemmodz (Sep 14, 2022)

the heavy customization of this sharkoon rev300 case proceeds the idea is to give a really massive chest and lived in pure theme halo we hope to achieve this goal

panels that will complete the external led bulkhead.

panels made with manual dremel cut overlapping and staggered at 45 ° from each other to create the anchors and glued with metallic filler and worked ... really long job ..





















after a careful painting of all parts of a military green RAL 6003 we reassemble the case and rivet ...





















after a bit of initial confusion (the case turned 90 ° upside down so everything is very different) everything fits together .. now everything must seem a little clearer to you
















obviously we are only at the beginning there will be other panels to add inside and out, the feet will be redone from scratch, in addition also the graphics and all the characteristic logos of HALO with a worn effect weave effect .. in short, this PC will seem to have been thrown out of the game and fallen on dodgy ....


----------



## mayhemmodz (Sep 17, 2022)

Completion side panel other finishes soon ..


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 17, 2022)

Looks Great so far! Nice work!


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 19, 2022)

That already looks fantastic.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 19, 2022)

You had me at Halo.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi guys, custom feet after having designed with accurate mIsUre mold on adhesive paper the shapes I cut them with the tunnel glue with glue for acrylic and fiberglass putty to consolidate and metallic putty to finish, all step by step, primer, grouting use of the sandpaper is to remove the hyperfections, again primer and finishing all this repeated until the pieces are perfect.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi guys, small restyling operation Having all the cables that connect on the top because the motherboard is overturned and hidden in part by a magnetic panel Sharkoon for portals at the bottom studied an external fixing system, has equipped the case of cable string bands,






Excellent solution but I don't like to see all the cables, for this reason I build a canaline that hides them largely

The look will give him an anchoa more "combat" aspect ..


























Ready for painting and fixing ..


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 4, 2022)

Very good project


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 6, 2022)

hello guys rear cable collection support completed











preparation of the upper panel, I decided to make a variant even if the original panel will always be possible to use it I prefer to do something more themed and that it gives it a more massive aspect, all built a little bit at a time., very long work ... I also help myself with fiberglass and metallic putty.
































































































coat of primer to see and fill the imperfections again in the meantime that you dry with more. I make the bottom even more interesting by adding themed sidebars ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 11, 2022)

hello guys, continue .. painting themed bars under case ..











construction of the led panel on the psu cover.





















evolution of the side panel adding elements, I prepare hexagonal elements with the cutting plotter .. these are ideas that came up later and not originally designed ..











other elements in addition to the panel































I would say now it's ok ...

in the meantime, I buy the gold color film to be applied to the panels outside and inside the case, the effect should be exactly the same as the master chief viewer







it is glass film without spending a fortune in golden plexiglass, I opt for this solution for a total cost of 4 euros !!!!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 14, 2022)

It is time to paint some parts On a opaque military green basis, a RAL 6003 I add a small percentage of acrylic black on which I use a solvent talken silver I start with the air filters.





















All the other Halo Haring panels, which unlike the previous versions this is very dirty and worn.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 16, 2022)

hi guys final feet placement ..











definitive refitting of the front panel.































interior hd support finish
















next step finishing worn effect on the whole case ...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi guys .. lateral panel almost completed aspect, the golden reflective film that arrivals and leds to be applied, what do you think?






upper panel So that I positioned Rumanga I apply magnets in plastic, I tried with a welder to apply the heat and subsequent insertion of the magnets but I realized that due to excessive heat the magnets lost their function by demanding themselves .. therefore I opt for the glue ..
















The USNC logo and wear effect is missing ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 20, 2022)

Web and graphic effect application ... the magnets keep the panel on the case firmly .. Enjoy !!


----------



## mayhemmodz (Oct 24, 2022)

the processing of the internal led panel began.






this process must be done strictly by handmade ..











ight up for a moment to devote myself to the panels today the giuntan film arrived in record time only 2 weeks from china ..






I use some pieces of advanced acrylic and I apply it on top ... the effect is amazing it is exactly the color of the master chief viewer .. and spending less than 4 euros ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Nov 29, 2022)

hello guys after quite a bit of absence due to various little problems here I am.. processing of the lower panel to be hooked to the psu cover, this too will be LED..





















I proceed with the construction of the internal panels to cover the sheet metal and add other elements and other graphics related to the HALO theme this will involve more processing steps.











in the meantime all the components for EKWB liquid cooling have finally arrived...






the brand new radiator EK-Quantum Surface X360M - Black beautiful a real beast ...


























new cpu water block EK-Quantum Velocity² beautiful what do you think?






having taken a transparent liquid I prefer to create the right color for my system myself the set of concentrated colors will help me in this ..






or the pump I chose this combo with built-in tank andfra positioned on the fans above the radiator EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE











always 14mm quantum fittings a new heat gun with a very attractive design











excellent grip






temperature indicator and speed..






other material arrived but this deserved to be mentioned stay tuned the mod is coming to an end...


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 7, 2022)

Second internal panel The sheet will be covered with a series of themed panels





















finished
















forward with the rest ..


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 10, 2022)

last interior sheet metal cover panels they proceeded following the effect of wear like the others made


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 18, 2022)

it's time to insert the panels and see the effect it has with the motherboard mounted...











for this mod I chose the new EKWB velocity 2 CPU water block which has a bigger tray and is really nice to look at































next step study of liquid system positioning radiator and taca with integrated pump


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 18, 2022)

Appreciate all of the work, but please use "insert thumbnail" instead of "full image" option next time.


----------



## mayhemmodz (Dec 18, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> Appreciate all of the work, but please use "insert thumbnail" instead of "full image" option next time.


My job deserves to be exposed to the best, not in stupid and not useful miniatures, I am giving views on your  platform, I don't make any earning, I could also choose other platforms more suited ..


----------

